#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-11
 * BugeyeD has stuff on my local server going back to Jul 29  2006; older stuff is on tape. somewhere.
<holstein> _marx_: sorry... i had a couple concerts today, and i got busy
<_marx_> holstein: no worrries we'll get to it
<holstein> _marx_: now im around
<holstein> AFAIK, you just adjust my flags for the channel
<holstein> you can run /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-us-nc
<holstein> also, you can run /msg chanserv info #wnclug to see how i have my channel setup as far as founders
<holstein> im not authorized to run /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-us-nc ,but you should be able to
<holstein> i remember i made 3 other people just have the same flags as i had +votsriRfAF
<holstein> i remember it being like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC/Channel_access_and_configuration_guide
<holstein>  /msg Chanserv flags #CHANNEL_NAME USER_ACCOUNT +F
<holstein> so, for me to get the other users the same access as i had in #wnclug, i ran /msg Chanserv flags #wnclug nickname +votsriRfAF
<holstein> if you have problems with the nick 'holstein', use mikeh789
<BugeyeD> _marx_: you can do the same for me. that way i can kick holstein when he gets outta line. :)
<BugeyeD> and internalkernel, just for the funuvit.
<internalkernel> always look out BugeyeD... :P
<holstein> BugeyeD: lol
<holstein> i was going to say, i'll probably just get 4 or 5 of the regulars who want it setup as founders
<_marx_> brb
<_marx_> holstein: i didn't know it could be done that way
<_marx_> Registered : Dec 05 14:54:16 2007 (3 years, 31 weeks, 2 days, 07:00:25 ago)
<holstein> yup
<holstein> mine's not that old
<_marx_> there was another before this one
<_marx_> it's forwarding now
<holstein> probably tweaked the naming
<_marx_> yeah, meeting a naming convention
<_marx_> my flags are different...+voOtsriRfAF
<holstein> just the capital O
<_marx_> yep, which i think auto ops me when i login
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> i dont know that flag
<_marx_> cs nor ns work
<_marx_> holstein: see if you can op yourself now
<holstein> :)
<holstein> _marx_: i say do the same for BugeyeD since he expressed interest
<holstein> and akgraner too
<holstein> only 4 'founders' allowed
<holstein> so, if we need more ops, we can sort that out
<_marx_>  akgraner is already an op but yeah
<holstein> i say, just in case, go ahead and get 4 of us regulars large and in charge
<holstein> that way, hopefully someone will be available for whatever might come up
<_marx_>  BugeyeD akgraner and internalkernel
<_marx_> some others around regular like too
<_marx_> well if i stay in that's 2
<holstein> yeah, you know better than me :)
<holstein> theres room for 2 more
<holstein> akgraner has ops, so maybe just add BugeyeD and internalkernel
<_marx_> i'll go with that
<_marx_> then copy and paste this to a team mailing list post
<_marx_> BugeyeD: ^
<_marx_> internalkernel: ^
<holstein> sure
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-12
<BugeyeD> aight, someone knows this answer ... i'm running firefox5 from the canonical repo; is there a java plugin package available? having issues locating it.
<holstein> BugeyeD: if you had one installed, it might just not have one yet
<holstein> i usually just do the big bad ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<MarkB1> BugeyeD: I just downloaded FF5 into /usr/local/ ... and run ...
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: are you saying that your ff5 download included the java plugin?
<MarkB1> BugeyeD: let me see
<MarkB1> but no, I doubt that
<BugeyeD> i've been enjoying ff5 plus noscript, and nothing else. no flash, java, etc. installed both java and flash in order to bang on our latest hp bladecenter, and of course it still fails because the 64bit java doesn't work with the bladecenter crap.
<BugeyeD> i'm so ready to go home.
<Nivex> i've managed to get away with no java at home. unfortunately I can't kick the Flash habit. it's too pervasive.
<MarkB1> BugeyeD: I have the Java plugin, apparently because it was "discovered" already there, for my Debian (sorry, about to return to Ubu) 6 install of Iceweasel
<BugeyeD> okay, didn't think ff ever came with java.
<MarkB1> BugeyeD: did not come with Java, it found the Iceweasel dirs for Java & other plugins
<MarkB1> must be a larger "search path" now, for plugins, than in earlier versions
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: i got that, thx
<BugeyeD> about 9 out of 10 times when X starts on my laptop, the backlight goes out. only workaround i've found is to cycle power and retry until it stays on. any ideas?
<BugeyeD> screen works normally up until X. i can hold the laptop up to a light and see the X image - just no backlight.
<BugeyeD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/776102
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 776102 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lcd Backlight is gone" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BugeyeD> looks like i'm not alone. sucks because plenty folks are suffering. but it means my laptop isn't having hardware probs. :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-13
<jack_^> Anybody tried installing gnome-shell on 11.04 yet?
<jeffrash> Leo, there was an article asking why people were following Mark.
<jeffrash> I asked myself that question, and unfollowed him.
<jeffrash> sorry, guys wrong irc windows.  :)
<BugeyeD> i follow mark every time he gets in front of me.
<internalkernel> follower
<BugeyeD> i can think of worse things to be called
<internalkernel> like?
<BugeyeD> if i say, you'll just call me those things. and that might upset me.
<BugeyeD> you know, because i wear my feelings on my sleeves.
<BugeyeD> for the record, i like unity. at least unity-2d (can't run the other). i'm surprised and impressed. doesn't work for my purposes, but i believe it fits some of my customers/family members better than gnome or kde.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-14
<_marx_> 197 mile commute the last two days = nice
<_marx_> internalkernel: ping
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-15
<_marx_> internalkernel: join the nc team on lp and i'll admin you
<_marx_> anyone else interested in being team contact should reply to my team email
<_marx_> 100 geeks and everyone is too busy
<_marx_> whatever
<holstein> _marx_:
<holstein> i assumed everything was taken care of
<holstein> give it to me, amber or daniel
<holstein> OR BugeyeD
<internalkernel> _marx_: ping... I was busy... what do you need from me to transfer? My launchpad ID: internalkernel   https://launchpad.net/~internalkernel
<holstein> internalkernel: im on the gig... but let me know if i can do anything
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mikeh789 if needed
<internalkernel> cool, I should be around now that the little one is asleep...
<holstein> i thought we were squared away?
<internalkernel> thought...
<_marx_> internalkernel: you aren't on the nc lp team
<_marx_> lp and the new loco stuff
<internalkernel> ok... I think I can join via lp... or is there a better way?
<_marx_> join on lp internalkernel
<_marx_> i can add you too
<holstein> _marx_: i thought you had the ability to do it all?
<_marx_> now team contact is on loco.u something
<holstein> i literally thought it was all good
<holstein> i dont understand the issue? the tone?
<internalkernel> sweet... I'm 101
<holstein> _marx_: what do you need in addition to the information you have?
<_marx_> the tone is me
<internalkernel> Im all in _marx_ let me know if you need anything else...
<holstein> i want to be clear that what i have been implying and assuming was, that you could just be busy for a while
<holstein> and less active as you need to be
<_marx_> bad day, $36/day to get to work
<holstein> you dont have to leave at all really
<_marx_> no i'm not leaving just don't want to be team contact or own the lp page
<holstein> _marx_: you need that email plugin that holds your outgoing messages for 24 hours ;)
<_marx_> ha maybe so
<internalkernel> lol... nice
<internalkernel> I could use that one too
<holstein> it would be handy
<holstein> an unsend button :)
<internalkernel> dude...
<internalkernel> you're getting my hopes up
<_marx_> unsend retract cool
<_marx_> no just very high stress level
<_marx_> the ends just don't meet
<holstein> _marx_: you know where i am... if i can offer any low-stress interaction
<_marx_> i go sit under the big maple tree and listen to the cicadas
<holstein> alright.. back to the gig... BBL
<internalkernel> I joined the nc team... is that all that you needed?
<_marx_> yep, minute or two you should get an email internalkernel
<internalkernel> cool... thanks
<_marx_> who's the jeff guy that expressed interest? anyone know?
<internalkernel> was that on the mailing list? maybe they are not in irc often?  no idea...
<_marx_> yes mailing list on the jeff
<_marx_> might be jeffrash don't know
<_marx_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-northcarolina
<internalkernel> got the email, looks like that is sorted... thanks!
<_marx_> afaik that's where team contact needs to be changed, maybe on wiki.....something too
<_marx_> oh it's plural there too, hum
<internalkernel> I think the team contact is still akgraner, right? That's on the wiki... I see the Email contact on the launchpad page, but that emails to everyone on the team... not just one person.
 * _marx_ not 100% up to date on team contacts seems to be wiki lp and loco.u.com
<_marx_> the loco one isn't picking up changes to lp that i expected
<_marx_> so i'm done for tonight.
<internalkernel> aye... we'll get it sorted... no worries...
<_marx_> internalkernel: yep
<jeffrash> _marx_, what might be me?
<_marx_> dreadpiratejeff at gmail dot com
<_marx_> l
<jeffrash> oh, that's not me
<jeffrash> I'm jsrash at gmail dot com
<jeffrash> :)
<_marx_> ok
 * _marx_ main gmail is old; april 04 about 2 months after it launched
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-16
<_marx_> hum
<holstein> _marx_: you calling a meeting?
<_marx_> sure, email it
<holstein> email what?
<_marx_> oh sorry i was thinking of another conversation
<holstein> i was responding to the emial
<holstein> email*
<_marx_> sure call for a meeting; so i don't have to do all that video editing
<_marx_> you
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i dont follow
<holstein> im going to instigate getting a regular monthly meeting going
<holstein> but, i cant take it on right now
<holstein> im doing that with ubuntustudio, and i have a bunch of other stuff going on
<holstein> hopefully by the august or september meeting
<_marx_> y call meeting on list
<holstein> ?
<_marx_> it would be in appropriate for me to assign team contact by a d6
<_marx_> we need to have a meeting
<holstein> d6?
<holstein> amber is the team contact right?
<_marx_> would you please suggest this?
<_marx_> me now
<_marx_> die 6 one dice
<_marx_> never did d-n-d eh
<holstein> no, i kissed girls ;)
<holstein> amber is the team contact right?
<holstein> and we have admins that can edit that right?
<_marx_> on which site?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im not sure what you are or were talking about
<holstein> SO
<holstein> AFAIK
<_marx_> google it on a no cookie system
<holstein> there a launchpad account or team page or something
<holstein> and you are/were the admin
<_marx_> let me get some links
<holstein> _marx_: no need for links
<holstein> i dont know how to even take that in right now
<holstein> its overload...
<_marx_> k
<holstein> just tell me if im *way* off base
<holstein> theres an LP
<holstein> you are an admin
<holstein> you made dan in admin?
<_marx_> owner on LP
<holstein> an*
<holstein> OK
<holstein> that owner can edit the team contact?
<holstein> and amber is the current team contact?
<_marx_> there is no LP team contact
<_marx_> it is nice
<holstein> _marx_: has there ever been?
<_marx_> yep
<holstein> whats the point?
<_marx_> not sure about LP
<_marx_> well there's the wiki
<holstein> whats the LP team contact do?
<_marx_> and the new loco directory thing
<_marx_> dude
<holstein> _marx_: there have been several step up and say they would take it on
<holstein> i say, give things to amber or daniel or me or whoever else
<_marx_> why on earth would i want to resign
<holstein> and make sure that someone has the rights to edit all that
<holstein> someone or some persons ideally
<holstein> _marx_: if you call a meeting about it, it will be you and me, maybe dan and amber if she can make it.. BugeyeD and coxn might pop in
<holstein> i dont think anyone is going to lose any sleep over it
<_marx_> right so IRC meetings are....
<holstein> but, *if* you need to assign the task, i say just pick one of the folks that have already said it was cool
<holstein> OR, just make sure several folks have the rights to assign that later
<holstein> but, if you call a meeting, i'll be there
<_marx_> gracefully abiding by code of contact.
 * coxn pops in
<coxn> ping me if you need me. :)
<holstein> conduct?
<_marx_> not just disappear like the last guy
<holstein> right... but, that is correct right?
<holstein> some person or persons has admin rights to edit the LP contact?
<_marx_> oh geez, yes
<_marx_> oh wait
<_marx_> no
<holstein> but you do?
<_marx_> as owner yes
<holstein> LP owner?
<_marx_> there are several team contacts
<_marx_> i am
<_marx_> lp owner
<holstein> there needs to be another owner if you are going to be MIA
<holstein> owners prefferably
<_marx_> i'm MIA so
<_marx_> well i'm MIA
<holstein> im just saying, the LP contact is not the issue
<holstein> the issue is the LP owner
<_marx_> check those pages
<holstein> then, some person or persons can edit these as needed
<holstein> can there be more than one LP owner?
<_marx_> don't know
<holstein> we just need to make sure one or more of the volunteers have admin access
<holstein> then, they can deal with it next meeting, or whenever
<holstein> _marx_: OK
<holstein> so heres a way to get multiple owners
<_marx_> yes
<holstein> 23:19 < pleia2> you can create a ~ubuntu-northcarolina-ower team and add people you want to be owners to that
<holstein> then, anyone in the owner team has owner rights
<_marx_> but i have no problem just turning over ownership
<holstein> which is the way i think it should go, so there are more than one owner
<holstein> _marx_: sure... one of us can tweak this out at some point
<holstein> if you just want to hand it off, i say amber or daniel... someone that knows LP, and is around
<holstein> BugeyeD is around too though
<_marx_> well we have been tweaking for a while now
<holstein> coxn
<_marx_> cron
<_marx_> i've done what i've done or not done; now it is time for someone else
<_marx_> to do or not do
<holstein> you've done great
<holstein> i say, set up that owner group, and when you come back, you're still in it :)
<_marx_> not going anywhere
<holstein> yeah?
<_marx_> no
<holstein> then what are we talking about?
<_marx_> got you going eh?
<_marx_> motivation
<holstein> im not following
<_marx_> i'm a month behind i've been two months behind
<_marx_> passing it on
<_marx_> yes money wise i'm in dire straights
<_marx_> crude method; piss off a team
<_marx_> not my favorite method
<_marx_> oh
<holstein> so, what are you saying?
<holstein> you are not needing to leave?
<holstein> were you just messing around?
<_marx_> no
<_marx_> ur lagging
<holstein> yeah, its hard to keep up
<holstein> 23:31 < _marx_> not going anywhere
<_marx_> right
<_marx_> another owner if lp
<_marx_> of
<holstein> whatever... you need to get *someone* all the admin privs you have
<_marx_> give
<_marx_> right
<holstein> let me know if i can help facilitate
<_marx_> spell checking with irssi is working well
<_marx_> holstein: yes i think a call for a meeting is in order
<holstein> like i said, ill be there
<_marx_> i'll compose some in the am
<holstein> so, this meeting is for who is taking over as LP owner?
<holstein> or about implementing and owner team?
<holstein> or just about the LP contact?
<_marx_> three and counting
<_marx_> LD contact too
<holstein> who has had those postitions though?
<holstein> seems like we really just need to get your positions filled
<holstein> and the other stuff can remaing as-is
<_marx_> okay let me go get another beer
<holstein> yeah... that'll help ;)
<_marx_> well
<holstein> i mean, if we dont have an LP contact, we dont ugrently need one
<_marx_> there's this loco thing
<holstein> you dont need to urgently appoint people before you go, or whatever you are doing
<holstein> you just need to make admins
<_marx_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-northcarolina
<_marx_> i am trying to not to urgently appoint people.
<holstein> what im getting at is
<holstein> if you say 'we need a meeting about an LP contact'
<_marx_> stick your foot in a yellow jacket nest and see what comes up.
<holstein> i say, if we havent had one, then dont sweat it
<holstein> just make sure someone has rights to fix that later
<_marx_> i'll leave it alone
<holstein> so, im not clear on what this is
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-northcarolina
<holstein> i dont see any admin options anywheres
<holstein> i see 'join this team'
<_marx_> login
<holstein> not sure what thats about
<_marx_> new thing
<holstein> let me re-login
<holstein> OK... im in
<holstein> looks like i have permission to set a contact there
<_marx_> do it
<_marx_> who did you pick?
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-northcarolina
<holstein> thats the LoCo contact
<holstein> so, are you talking about Email:
<holstein> No contact email Set contact address
<holstein> at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-northcarolina ??
<holstein> we could set that to the mailing list addy
<holstein> but i think it goes to each of us individually now
<_marx_> the lp one has never had a contact
<_marx_> i
<holstein> right, i dont think it needs one
<holstein> if thats what you are referring to
<holstein> the email contact
<holstein> ?
<holstein> rigth?
<holstein> right*
<_marx_> i'm findng 3 places
<_marx_> one on the wiki
<_marx_> one on loco
<_marx_> and none on lp
<holstein> ok, so no LP contact needed then right?
<holstein> i just edited the loco one correct?
 * holstein looking at the wiki
<_marx_> i'm not sure how that carries over to loco
<holstein> but any of us can edit the wiki
<_marx_> and the new loco
<_marx_> yeah i know
<_marx_> i just need to go make some sawdust
<_marx_> wtf
<_marx_> i'll just stop posting to the team list about this and go away; no that is not appropriate
<_marx_> if i'm here i'm here if not do what i did
<_marx_> hum
<_marx_> seems i need to be really crystal clear
<internalkernel> _marx_: I thought we just dealt with lp the other day... what did I miss? What didn't we do?
<internalkernel> you added me as an admin, I see your listed as the owner - did you want to change that over to me as well?
<internalkernel> the team contact on the LP page goes to the mailing list... I don't see a problem with that, do you?
<_marx_> let's settle that tomorrow by 3:00 pm
<internalkernel> awesome
<_marx_> need to comply w/coc
<_marx_> code of conduct
<_marx_> have a meeting
<_marx_> no one shows, and then just do it
<_marx_> heh
<_marx_> i do have the perspective of a long time linux and ubuntu user
<_marx_> this channel is just one example
<_marx_> regulars have come and gone over the years
<internalkernel> _marx_: why didn't you make me the LP owner?
<holstein> internalkernel: i think a good goal is having multiple owners
<internalkernel> that would be ideal... however I'd like to just get it changed at this point...
<holstein> apparently, the way ubuntu-women is set up, theres an ubuntu-women owner team
<holstein> and that team owns the LP account
<holstein> well, i dont understand why you or amber or one of the other folks who stepped up when _marx_ said he needed to hand over ownership in the first place are not owners by now
<holstein> im unclear as to what the issue is
<holstein> and that new owner will have permission to work with the contact if needed
<internalkernel> I have permission to work with the contact, you don't have to be owner to do that - only admin...
<internalkernel> but the contact on the lp page goes to the team mailing list...
<holstein> internalkernel: i think you saw it the same as me then
<internalkernel> I don't see an issue with that, do you?
<holstein> and i think thats actually preffered
<internalkernel> likewise... so ownership of the loco is the issue now.
<holstein> right, thats the only issue
<internalkernel> and again... why didn't it happen when I was made an admin?
<holstein> but, i thought thats what you were getting the other day
<internalkernel> draggin it on for the purpose of draggin it on
<internalkernel> I did too
<holstein> i suppose
<internalkernel> and then... we got an email today.. about a meeting and a need for an LP owner??
<internalkernel> totally baffled...
<holstein> well, that has democratic intentions i assume
<holstein> BUT, the 'prediction' about not getting our membership renewed?
<holstein> thats unecessary
<internalkernel> there's lots that's unnecesary...
<internalkernel> puff puff pass, that's all Im going to say...
<holstein> lol
<holstein> so, what is the worst case scenario?
<holstein> _marx_ leaves and doesnt hand over admin ownership
<internalkernel> We get someone else to do it... and it takes longer
<holstein> we can request that from someone though right?
<holstein> if needed?
<holstein> from skaet?
<internalkernel> right, someone up there in the buntu cloud will be able to do it...
<_marx_> puff, puff, pass that _is funny
 * _marx_ feels better now
<_marx_> yall be good now
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-17
<BugeyeD> so no 2pm meeting, eh?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-07-10
<MarkB1> bac: when will you be back, in Chatham / Pittsboro?
<bac> MarkB1: i am here now
<bac> MarkB1: what's up?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-07-11
<Nivex> I have a USB stick with 11.10 bootable and some data on it. If I use usb-creator-gtk to install 12.04, will it just update the Ubuntu and leave my data, or do I need to blank it first?
<holstein> Nivex: i wouldnt trust it
<holstein> i would move the data off, format, make the stick, and put it back
<holstein> it would likely just add 12.04... if you wanted to remove the 11.10 data, and make the stick, your other data would likely still be there... but for me, i would take that opportunity to back up the data, and format the stick
<Nivex> That's what I figured. Was just trying to save some cycles :)
<holstein> eh... if its something you do every 6 months, i wouldnt worry about it :)
<Nivex> yeah, but it does make a difference in what data I store on it going forward
#ubuntu-us-nc 2017-07-16
<Guest96098> Anyone home?
